# montar reproductor dvd de pc en el coche



## bon0077 (Mar 27, 2007)

hola a todos 
haber he plateado el poner un reproductor de dvd de ordenador en el coche y quisiera saber si es posible ese plateamiento y si lo fuera como prodria hacerlo. 
haber si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## JV (Mar 27, 2007)

Hola bon0077, la pregunta seria que uso le piensas dar al DVD, reproducir CD de audio, CD/DVD de mp3 o directamente DVD de peliculas. La unica sencilla es la primera.

Saludos..


----------



## bon0077 (Mar 27, 2007)

en principio la utilidad que qiero darle es la de reproducir peliculas en formato dvd ya que tengo una pantalla tft lcd.


----------



## JV (Mar 27, 2007)

Y que tenias en mente? porque necesitas hardware o software para poder reproducir una pelicula, los DVD de PC solo leen el disco, la información es procesada por software. La pantalla es un monitor de PC?

Saludos..


----------



## lordblacksuca (Mar 28, 2007)

yo tambien tengo una duda, como haria para utilisar un lector de cd de pc, y montarlo por ejemplo en un auto y reproducir sonido de un cd de audio, sin necesidad de tener conectada una computadora


----------



## JV (Mar 28, 2007)

Una lectora de CD para reproducir CD de audio es facil, debes alimentarla con 12V y 5V, busca en el foro de fuentes de alimentacion que me parece que ya se hizo algo al respecto, sino busca en el sitio:

www.cienciasmisticas.com.ar

en el area de electronica hay un proyecto sobre eso.
El resto es conectar la salida de audio a una entrada auxiliar del stereo del auto.

Saludos..


----------



## bon0077 (Mar 30, 2007)

pues tengo lo que es una pantalla que entra en el hueco din de la radio y no se que otro reproductor poner ya que he encontrado un huequesillo en el que cabria este reproductor


----------

